# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  Clone CD

## stefan.becker

Es gibt kein Clone-CD für Linux, aber einen speziellen Modus von cdrecord zum Kopieren von CDs im Clone-Modus. Dazu müssen die cdrtools mindestens in Version 2.01a19 installiert sein.

Download unter:

ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/cdrecord/alpha/


Ich habe mir ein Script erstellt, dass ein Original einliest und beliebig viele Kopien schreibt:



```
cd /tmp
echo "Bitte Original einlegen / Enter drücken"
read
readcd dev=0,0,0 -clone -nocorr f=cdimage
neuekopie=1
while [ $neuekopie -eq 1 ]
do
  echo "Bitte Rohling einlegen / Enter drücken"
  read
  cdrecord dev=0,0,0 speed=4 -v -clone -raw96r -eject -gracetime=0 cdimage
  echo "Weitere Kopie ? j/n"
  read INPUT
  neuekopie=0
  case $INPUT in
    j*|J*)
      neuekopie=1
      ;;
  esac
done
rm -f /tmp/cdimage*
```

Inbetriebnahme:

- Script in Editor laden und als "/usr/bin/clonecd.sh" speichern
- mit "chmod 777 /usr/bin/clonecd.sh" ausführbar machen
- von obiger Adresse aktuelle Versionen holen und nach /usr/bin kopieren (ich habe die Dateien so umbenannt, dass keine Version im Namen enthalten ist, siehe Script)
- Eventuell muss noch das Device des CD-Brenners geändert werden. Einfach "cdrecord -scanbus" eingeben und die hier korrekt angezeigten Werte bei "dev=..." eingeben.
- Den Treiber und die Optionen kann man durch "cdrecord dev=0,0,0 -checkdrive" aussuchen.
- Speed, Treiber und Treiberoptionen müssen nicht angegeben werden, das Programm sucht selbständig nach den korrekten Einstellungen.

Die obige Methode funktioniert nicht immer problemlos. Bevor man zuviele Rohlinge verbrennt, am einfachsten mal mit einer CD-RW testen. Die CDRW kann man löschen mit

"cdrecord -dev=0,0,0 -blank=fast -gracetime=0"

Und dann mal mit den Parametern spielen. "cdrecord -help" gibt Auskunft.


Was man alles kopieren kann, weiss ich nicht. Einfach probieren. Aber bitte *Copyright* beachten !   Das Programm darf selbstverständlich nicht zum Umgehen eines eventuell vorhandenen Kopierschutzes eingesetzt werden.

*Änderungen:*

09.02.03: Seit Version 2.0 ging die vorherige Verion des Scriptes nicht mehr, die kopierte CD war leer. Script korrigiert und Text geändert.
18.12.03: Anpassung an cdrecord 2.01a19
23.02.04: Links aktualisiert

----------


## stefan.becker

*cdrdao* (Tip von fs111 aus anderem Thread)

cdrdao copy --source-device 0,0,0 --source-driver generic-mmc  --device 0,1,0 --eject --on-the-fly --speed 8 --driver generic-mmc-raw --buffers 64

Hier kann man in einem lesen und schreiben.

Kernel 2.4:  Beide Laufwerke müssen SCSI sein (oder natürlich IDE mit SCSI Emulation).

Kernel 2.6: Hier können die IDE-Devices, also z. B. "/dev/hdc" angegeben werden.

----------

